# ISO Help Cooking Chicken with Garlic



## sunshinekay (Feb 11, 2009)

i need some help im doing a class project need some help can u give me some suggestion on how to cook a good chicken with garlic


----------



## MostlyWater (Feb 11, 2009)

What do you mean?  Crush the garlic and put it on the chicken and cook on the stove or bake it in the oven until brown (the chicken,k not the garlic).


----------



## Bacardi (Feb 15, 2009)

Explain more...Are you wanting a whole chicken?


----------



## Sonne (Feb 17, 2009)

I can't put the recipe on here because it is not my own but I had whole chicken breasts (with bone). I minced several garlic cloves and mixed that with olive oil, lemon juice, salt and peppers. Then I put the chicken in the mix, swished it around to cover. Then put the chicken in a baking dish and poured the mix on top.


----------



## Glorie (Feb 17, 2009)

Does the chicken need to be whole?  Can it be cut up?
Sprinkle chicken pieces with salt/pepper.  Brown in olive oil, add several sliced garlic cloves, rosemary and 1/2 c white wine.  Simmer until alcohol is gone.  Voila!


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 17, 2009)

You know, if this is for a cooking school project, we really can't tell you how to do it.  You're supposed to be learning that in class! 

On the other hand, after you have followed the instructions, come back, and we can help you with how to "fix" it.  We can't do your school work for you.


----------



## FincaPerlitas (Feb 18, 2009)

There's a classic French Provencial dish called "Chicken with 40 Cloves of Garlic".  It's spectacular when well-prepared.  There are many recipes for it on the internet.  Try James Beard's, Alton Brown's or Ina Garten's, or one of the others.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 18, 2009)

FincaPerlitas said:


> There's a classic French Provencial dish called "Chicken with 40 Cloves of Garlic".  It's spectacular when well-prepared.  There are many recipes for it on the internet.  Try James Beard's, Alton Brown's or Ina Garten's, or one of the others.


I've always wanted to make that but just the thought of pealing 40 cloves of garlic makes my hands smell.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 18, 2009)

Callisto in NC said:


> I've always wanted to make that but just the thought of pealing 40 cloves of garlic makes my hands smell.


 
 - but it is so worth it!  Don't forget the baguette to soak up all that chickeny, buttery, garlicky goodness!


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 18, 2009)

Callisto in NC said:


> I've always wanted to make that but just the thought of pealing 40 cloves of garlic makes my hands smell.


 
That's just it, Callisto, you DON'T peel the garlic. When the dish is done, you pick up the garlic and pop it out of the skin onto a slice of baguette and eat with the chicken!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 18, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> That's just it, Callisto, you DON'T peel the garlic. When the dish is done, you pick up the garlic and pop it out of the skin onto a slice of baguette and eat with the chicken!


You mean like when you roast garlic whole in the bulb?


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Feb 18, 2009)

Just a hint about peeling garlic - if you pop the cloves in boiling water for
a min. (or even less) - shock them in ice bath - they will peel easier.


----------



## miniman (Feb 18, 2009)

I just squash the clove and the skin usually falls off.


----------

